# Hunter Ceiling Fan & Light control #27182



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

How many wire are in the j-box in the ceiling?


----------



## slrholmes (Jun 1, 2010)

brric said:


> How many wire are in the j-box in the ceiling?


There are four, white, black, red and ground.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

slrholmes said:


> There are four, white, black, red and ground.


What wires are at the old swich location? What was in the ceiling before and how was it connected?


----------



## slrholmes (Jun 1, 2010)

Old switch has red and black and ground wire attached to switch. White wire is capped off in box.


----------



## slrholmes (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry, missed the 2nd part of the question. No fixture in the ceiling before. The j box was there and capped as well. Switch was already wired. Reasonably new building (2 years ago)


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

slrholmes said:


> Sorry, missed the 2nd part of the question. No fixture in the ceiling before. The j box was there and capped as well. Switch was already wired. Reasonably new building (2 years ago)


Is there not another wire, not connected to anything, in the switch box?


----------



## slrholmes (Jun 1, 2010)

there is a white wire not connected. Tied up with 3 others (it is a 4 switch plate.)


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Are the wires in the ceiling all dead ends or are they connected in some way?


----------



## slrholmes (Jun 1, 2010)

All connected I believe. I did have the ceiling fan and light working with the old switch but couldn't get the Hunter switch to work. I have rewired the original switch back up since starting this and it's not working now either.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

slrholmes said:


> All connected I believe. I did have the ceiling fan and light working with the old switch but couldn't get the Hunter switch to work. I have rewired the original switch back up since starting this and it's not working now either.


Were the wires in the ceiling individual dead ends or were they connected in some way BEFORE installing the ceiling fan?


----------



## slrholmes (Jun 1, 2010)

Wires were individual dead ends. I have the fan and the lights working from the pull strings but can't get the switch to control them.


----------



## slrholmes (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry didn't understand your previous question. Prior to installing the ceiling fan all of the wires were dead ends and capped with wire nuts (?)


----------



## slrholmes (Jun 1, 2010)

I take that back, they were dead ends, no caps. the ends were not stripped so just the wires in the box. That took some recall.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Without more info here is my guess. The white wire in the switch box should be connected to the neutrals in the switch box and to the white wire of the fan at the ceiling. A hot wire at the switch box gets connected to the black wire of the new switch. The black at the switch box connects to the blue of the new switch and to the black of the fan in the ceiling. The red in the switch box connects to the red of the new switch and to the blue of the ceiling fan at the ceiling. 

This is my guess as your description has not told me these are the wires available at the switch box.


----------



## slrholmes (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi, sorry in my rather wordy opening remarks I had the colors of the wires but did not reiterate.

The wires in the house switch box are black, red, white and ground.
The wires on the Hunter switch are black, red, blue and green (ground).
When I spoke with the fellow at Home Depot he suggested I try house black to black switchbox, House white to red switchbox, house red to blue switchbox. and that didn't work.

Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

slrholmes said:


> Hi, sorry in my rather wordy opening remarks I had the colors of the wires but did not reiterate.
> 
> The wires in the house switch box are black, red, white and ground.
> The wires on the Hunter switch are black, red, blue and green (ground).
> ...


See previous post.


----------



## drusher (Nov 16, 2011)

Do not buy this dimmer. It is junk. I have two of them that didn't even last two years. 

The slider arms are underbuilt, and the plastic button ends are hard plastic. Either the slider arm breaks off or the knob end splits into little pieces. 

The detent for the off position on the lamp is too stiff, which makes the arms/knobs break faster. The detent gets harder as time goes on. One of mine cannot even be turned off, even after spraying electronic lubricant in it.


----------



## helpfix (Mar 27, 2014)

*is it possible to install this switch with my exisiting wire configuration*

I replaced a chandelier with a ceiling fan. the ceiling electrical box only had a 3 wire cable: 1 ground copper, 1 black, 1 white. 

I connected the ceiling fan motor and light wires to the black wire in the ceiling box, the neutral to the neutral, the ground to ground.

in the wall I have the same setup: black, white, copper.

this fan/light control switch has red, black, blue, and green. will this work without adding additional wiring? How do I properly connect. Thanks.


----------



## sgip2000 (Sep 24, 2012)

helpfix said:


> I replaced a chandelier with a ceiling fan. the ceiling electrical box only had a 3 wire cable: 1 ground copper, 1 black, 1 white.
> 
> I connected the ceiling fan motor and light wires to the black wire in the ceiling box, the neutral to the neutral, the ground to ground.
> 
> ...


You need 14-3 run to the fan for that switch. Since you only have 14-2, you can use a standard switch as a "master" switch and use the pull chains to turn the fan and light off separately.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The option that would give you separate control from the existing switch box would be a wall mounted remote control.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Hampton-Bay-Ceiling-Fan-Wall-Control-9050H/202801200?N=5yc1vZbvmu

They are readily available from various sources.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Oso954 said:


> The option that would give you separate control from the existing switch box would be a wall mounted remote control.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Hampton-Bay-Ceiling-Fan-Wall-Control-9050H/202801200?N=5yc1vZbvmu
> 
> They are readily available from various sources.


You must also install the receiver under the fan canopy.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Something similar to this. I would use a Hunter equivalent.


----------



## helpfix (Mar 27, 2014)

thanks for the feedback guys. for now, i just installed a basic switch and we'll have to use the pull strings for fan control. i'll probably end up running another cable at some point since this area isn't difficult to access in the attic.


----------

